#ubuntu-learning 2010-05-03
<bluelight> Hi everyone  I'm new and I don't know anything, so I don't know what to ask. What is the first thing I should ask ?
#ubuntu-learning 2010-05-04
<bluelight> I have monitored the channel for four days and have yet to see signs of life. A responce of some kind would at least let me know I have it working right !
<starcraftman> bluelight:
<starcraftman> bluelight: oops, hi.
<starcraftman> What can I do for ya? If your here for open week, that's in #ubuntu-classroom, connect with lernid
<bluelight> I just read about irc and loaded the program and set it up. I don't really know what it about. Just trying to learn something new
<starcraftman> bluelight: looking for support? Problem with ubuntu?
<starcraftman> bluelight: openweek ongoing if you want to learn some new things > https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek
<starcraftman> Lil bit more than just beginner stuff though.
<bluelight> starcrraftman: no problems to speak of for a beginner. I am trying to follow the ubuntu help guide and I am learning but it is slow
<pleia2> bluelight: this channel is primarily used for writing coursework to be taught in classroom
<pleia2> s
<starcraftman> pleia2: carefully disguised with the enticing hash ubuntu-learning. :)
<pleia2> we've all been pretty busy lately getting prepared for the developers summit next week where we'll be discussing redeveloping our process, so there hasn't been much activity here
<pleia2> starcraftman: we link our wiki page in the /topic! :)
<bluelight> Sorry, I'll find another channel
<bluelight> bye
<starcraftman> bluelight: if you care for it, pop over to #ubuntu-beginners probably better for just learning.
<pleia2> bluelight: you'll probably want to check out #ubuntu for support
<pleia2> and Ubuntu Open Week that starcraftman linked is great :) that's happening in #ubuntu-classroom and #ubuntu-classroom-chat
<bluelight> thank you
#ubuntu-learning 2010-05-06
<doctormo> pleia2: do you know much about PXE boots?
<pleia2> nope, but some of the folks in #ubuntu-us-pa have done some stuff with them
<Vantrax> I do doctormo
#ubuntu-learning 2011-05-04
<pleia2> DarkwingDuck: I think we were supposed to have a meeting this evening with our drafts prepared of classes we had in mind
#ubuntu-learning 2011-05-05
<DarkwingDuck> pleia2: Yeah... RL has been a bit of a pain and I don't have it finished.
<pleia2> same here
<DarkwingDuck> :D
<DarkwingDuck> pleia2: at least I'm not alone in that.
<pleia2> I accepted too many tasks at UDS, and then the non-profit I'm with decided to get really-omg-busy right before my crazy month-o-travel
 * pleia2 mutters
<DarkwingDuck> :D
<DarkwingDuck> pleia2: it's your turn to deal with the face to face complaints about the CA Loco from every member of the LoCo council :D
<jledbetter> Complaints?
<pleia2> DarkwingDuck: is ok, they like us now mostly
<pleia2> itnet7 and I are doing crew on monday \o/
<DarkwingDuck> pleia2: Heh... yeah, I was Daniel in that Lions den during UDS-N
<pleia2> jledbetter: when I moved to california the team was a bit of a mess
<jledbetter> pleia2, Ah, seems cool now. You're a good influence :)
<pleia2> pedantic bickering and hurt feelings going back years
<DarkwingDuck> pleia2: Yeah, years and years and years
<pleia2> well, the loco council came in and made some changes (not all popular)
<pleia2> but we'll do some proper leader elections in october and hopefully it'll all be in the past
<DarkwingDuck> October will be the first time anyone can run right?
<DarkwingDuck> Oh I wil not be running for re-election.
<pleia2> yeah, anyone
<DarkwingDuck> Yuck... i'm getting rid of Firefox.
<pleia2> haha, poor firefox
<DarkwingDuck> Back to Chrome
#ubuntu-learning 2011-05-08
<bodhi_zazen> 'lo all
#ubuntu-learning 2012-05-01
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: I've made a very basic guide for brasero, although screenshots are extremely big
<pleia2> oh, those are huge :)
<pleia2> maybe shrink the window when you take screenshots to be as small as is reasonable to still see the application?
<JoseeAntonioR> I think I can resize them, one sec
<pleia2> not the screenshot file, but the size of the application you're screenshotting
<pleia2> http://people.ubuntu.com/~lyz/xubuntu/precise/precise_05.png like for that, I made gnumeric smaller than the whole screen size to show basically what it is, but not be too big
<JoseeAntonioR> erm, the window is smaller than the whole screen, I just cropped it
<pleia2> yeah, make it even smaller :)
<JoseeAntonioR> ok!
<pleia2> hm, maybe we should be improving https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Brasero ?
<pleia2> I think for now putting them where you're putting them makes sense, but once we hear back from the docs team we should move our stuff over
<JoseeAntonioR> yep, because that'a a little bit out of date
 * pleia2 nods
 * pleia2 rubs her eyes and tries to remember what else she was going to do tonight
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<JoseeAntonioR> 1:46am over here
<pleia2> "only" 11:46 here
<JoseeAntonioR> lol
<JoseeAntonioR> well, I'm out for tonight, have a good night! :)
